# Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Karpfengemeinde. Schön, eure Ratschläge zu bekommen! Ich erkläre zunächst mal was mein Plan ist. Es geht natürlich wie meistens um die Ausrüstung.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Karpfenrute, die ich auch hin und wieder als Grundrute für Hecht verwenden kann. Ich möchte die Karpfenrute bewußt nicht mit Boilies bestücken, sondern ganz herkömmlich mit Mais und Kartoffel angeln - und zwar auch als Grundrute ohne Pose.
Was könnt ihr mir für Ruten empfehlen - gerade im Hinblick auf Köderfischangeln. Die sollten ja dann wohl semiparabolisch sein?
Dann käme ja noch eine Rolle dazu. Muss es unbedingt eine mit Freilauf sein? 
Braucht man für meine Zwecke ein Rod Pod und nen Bißanzeiger (gerade wenn ich nicht über Nacht angle).
Ich möchte keinen Wettkampf bestreiten oder hunderte Meter weit werfen und auch keine Meterkarpfen fangen. Ich hätte nur ab und an gerne mal einen zum essen.


----------



## Sebbo85 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Karpfengemeinde. Schön, eure Ratschläge zu bekommen! Ich erkläre zunächst mal was mein Plan ist. Es geht natürlich wie meistens um die Ausrüstung.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Karpfenrute, die ich auch hin und wieder als Grundrute für Hecht verwenden kann. Ich möchte die Karpfenrute bewußt nicht mit Boilies bestücken, sondern ganz herkömmlich mit Mais und Kartoffel angeln - und zwar auch als Grundrute ohne Pose.
> Was könnt ihr mir für Ruten empfehlen - gerade im Hinblick auf Köderfischangeln. Die sollten ja dann wohl semiparabolisch sein?
> Dann käme ja noch eine Rolle dazu. Muss es unbedingt eine mit Freilauf sein?
> ...



Hallo, die normalen gängigen Karpfenruten haben alle eine semiparabolische bis vollparabolische Aktion und eignen sich gleichermaßen zum Angeln mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund als auch an der Pose. Wie viel Bleigewicht willst du denn werfen, auf welche Distanzen und vorallem wie viel willst du ausgeben ? 
Zur Rolle: Nein, es muss keine Freilaufrolle sein, viele fischen mit offenem Rollenbügel bzw offener Bremse, mit Freilauf ist es jedoch etwas bequemer meiner Meinung nach. Auch hier wäre dein Preislimit wichtig.

Zwei stinknormale Rutenhalter für 2€ tuns genauso.. kannst du auch nen Aalglöckchen in die lose Schnur als Bissanzeiger hängen solang du dich nicht allzu weit von der Rute entfernst.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Hi danke. also ich würde schon meinen, mindestens ein Wurfgewicht von 80gr zu nehmen. Bei den Ruten war ich nur irritiert, weil ich bei einigen auch was von Spitzenaktion gelesen hatte. 
Für Rute und Rolle möchte ich 300 Euro investieren.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Jetzt werden die Cracks wieder explodieren, aber für 300 Euronen solltest Du zuverlässiges Gerät in zweifacher Ausfertigung bekommen.
Ist ja typisch Deutsch, Zielfischrute, was Du möchtest ist Allroundmaterial in der entsprechenden WG-Klasse und vernünftiger Qualität.
Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine Rute unter 3 Meter nehmen, es sei denn, Du willst auch mal aktiver auf Karpfen angeln, dann 2,70 m. WG sollte um 80 gr - 100 gr. liegen, wobei die 100 gr. tendenziell eher fürs KöFi-Angeln erforderlich sind.
Freilaufrolle kein muss, eine gute Rolle mit Kopfbremse macht
es auch
Rutenempfehlung: Mad defender 10ft + Okumal Longbow
aber alles Geschmackssache, geht natürlich auch für insg. 300€/Kombo

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sebbo85 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden die Cracks wieder explodieren, aber für 300 Euronen solltest Du zuverlässiges Gerät in zweifacher Ausfertigung bekommen.
> Ist ja typisch Deutsch, Zielfischrute, was Du möchtest ist Allroundmaterial in der entsprechenden WG-Klasse und vernünftiger Qualität.
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine Rute unter 3 Meter nehmen, es sei denn, Du willst auch mal aktiver auf Karpfen angeln, dann 2,70 m. WG sollte um 80 gr - 100 gr. liegen, wobei die 100 gr. tendenziell eher fürs KöFi-Angeln erforderlich sind.
> Freilaufrolle kein muss, eine gute Rolle mit Kopfbremse macht
> ...



Genau die Kombo hätte ich auch empfohlen  Mad Dfender G3 in 10ft und 3 lbs, dazu ne Okuma Longbow Lb 50,55,60 oder 65, bei der Schnur scheiden sich wie immer die Geister..


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Muss keiner explodieren. Ich gönne mir mal was schnuckliges. Dafür hab ich bis jetzt insgesamt auch nur drei Ruten. Davon träumen manche wenn sie in ihren Keller gehen. :q Allroundsachen find ich grundsätzlich okay. Ich geh einfach angeln. Ich hab zwei Spinnruten und eine Fliegenrute, dazu wird dieses Jahr noch eine weitere Fliegenrute kommen. Dann noch die Karpfen- Köfi- Grund- oder so in der Art -rute und dann sind die wichtigsten Sachen abgedeckt.
Hey vor 35 Jahren bin ich als Junior mit ner 1,80 Fieberglas-Spinnrute los. Das coole war, damit haben wir auch unsere Karpfen gefangen. Zwar keine Mastschweine aber okay. Und es hat unheimlich Spaß gemacht. :vik:

Ich brauche keinen Rutendschungel. Also werde ich mich mal nach ner ganz normalen Karpfenrute umschauen. Ich denke so 3lbs in wahrscheinlich sogar 12ft.
Offensichtlich ist bei dem ganzen ansinnen eine wertige Rolle wichtiger. Was gibt es denn in Robust ohne Freilauf? Welche Größe macht da Sinn?


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Okuma Longbow Lb 50,55,60 oder 65,



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen #h


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Hi, Okuma Longbow ist mit Freilauf, benutze ich aber selber und freu mich bisher immer wieder wenn ich die Teile benutze, wieviel Rolle es für die paar Pinunsen (35€) gegeben hat.
 Ohne Freilauf und Schnickschnack in günstig und haltbar: Daiwa Emblem XT für ca. 60€ und Penn Slammer 460 oder 560 so ca. 60-70€. Die Daiwa hat, beim Wickelbild und wurffreundlichkeit die Nase vorn.

Edit: Sehe gerade Preise der Emblem sind wieder gestiegen und liegen bei derzeit 80€.
Ergänzung zum Rodpod: Solange Du Erdspeere in den Boden bekommst und die Ruten nicht steil aufrecht stellen musst um Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten, kann man sehr gut drauf verzichten.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



jkc schrieb:


> Ergänzung zum Rodpod: Solange Du Erdspeere in den Boden bekommst und die Ruten nicht steil aufrecht stellen musst um Schnur aus dem Wasser zu halten, kann man sehr gut drauf verzichten.
> 
> Grüße JK



Stimmt. Danke. An steinigen Untergrund hab ich gar nicht gedacht... 

Mit oder ohne Freilauf bei den Rollen... ist das reine Geschmacksache oder bringen Rollen mit Freilauf einen entscheidenden Vorteil?


----------



## großdorsch 1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

hi,
gute karpfenruten für deine zwecke gibts von allen gängigen herstellern. schau dich mal bei sportex,shimano,daiwa,fox usw. um.
als rollen kann ich dir ohne freilauf die pennrollen empfehlen. mit freilauf würde ich eher zu shimano oder daiwa tendieren.
in dem preisbereich den du angibst wirst du auf jeden fall ne sehr gute kombi finden.
der einzige vorteil den eine freilaufrolle bietet ist eigentlich dass du die bremse vorher so einstellen kannst wie die bedingungen es erfordern und den freilauf gerade beim raubfischangeln trotzdem butterweich,so das der hecht beim abziehen fast kein wiedrstand spürt.
ohne freilauf musst du dann halt evt. erst mit der hand die spule heben und nach dem anschlag die gewünschte bremskraft einstellen. was wenn du direkt an hindernissen fischen tust etwas heikel werden kann. 
aber im grunde genommen ist es eher der eigenen vorliebe geschuldet ob du mit oder ohne freilauf angelst.


----------



## Lazarus (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Freilauf bei den Rollen... ist das reine Geschmacksache oder bringen Rollen mit Freilauf einen entscheidenden Vorteil?


Der Vorteil ist, dass sie praktisch sind und das Leben einfacher machen. Falls du den Freilauf mal nicht brauchst, schaltest du ihn einfach nicht zu, wenn du z.B. mit offenem Bügel fischen möchtest. Beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi lasse ich den Bügel lieber offen und blockiere den Schnurablauf z.B. mit einem Kiesel, Ü-Ei, Schilfhalm oder auch einem Gummiring am Rutenblank.
Beim Karpfenangeln ist es einfach praktischer, nur den Hebel umzulegen als an der Bremse rumzuschrauben.

Solange du nicht aktiv angelst, also die Rute über längere Zeit in der Hand hast, stören die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht der Freilaufrolle nicht. Einen weiteren Nachteil hat er nicht. (Gute Rollenqualität vorausgesetzt)


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Da habt ihr mir schon mal sehr geholfen....gerade in Bezug auf die Rollen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Ich hab mich zunächst mal durch den Rutenwald gewurschtelt. Wer kennt diese Ruten? Es sollen welche mit Korkgriff sein. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich sehr gerne Fliege fische und Kork mag. Es soll eine Rute in 3 lbs werden. Also...

Fox Warrior S
oder
Chub Outkast plus
oder
Radical old school als vollparabolische Variante

Gibt es Erfahrungen bezgl. Korkqualität, Beringung, Rollenhalter etc? Gerne auch negative die mich von einem Kauf abhalten würden?


----------



## Purist (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Denke daran, dass beim Einsatz von Kartoffeln, die man i.d.R. ohne jegliches Blei fischt, bei größerer Wurfweite eine relativ weiche Rute notwendig ist, sonst fliegt dir die Kartoffel vom Haken. Beim Einsatz von Mais tut's jede einfache Grundrute, moderne Karpfenruten oder, wenn mit Pose, eine Matchrute. 

Freilauf braucht man nicht wirklich, das ist eine zusätzlich mögliche Fehlerquelle und dient lediglich der Bequemlichkeit. Wichtig ist eine stabile Rolle (Vollmetall) mit guter Bremse.


----------



## Dragonskin24 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Hey ,
Kannst dich mal bei den Prologic Ruten umschauen , gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis .


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ...Gibt es Erfahrungen bezgl. Korkqualität...



Hi, ich meine einige Ruten haben da nur so eine Art Korkfunier um irgendeinem Füllmaterial drunter. Gibt da wohl schon mal Probleme mit einigen Rutenklemmen.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich meine einige Ruten haben da nur so eine Art Korkfunier um irgendeinem Füllmaterial drunter. Gibt da wohl schon mal Probleme mit einigen Rutenklemmen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ah das ist schon  interessant. Am besten ich werde mir einiges mal im Laden anschauen. Von meinen Fliegenruten weiß ich, dass es verklebte Korkscheiben sind - das allerdings auch in sehr unterschiedlichen Qualitäten. Manchmal ist das Kork gespachtelt und bröselt dann manchmal raus. Andererseits ist man ja beim Karpfenfischen ja nicht ständig am werfen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen angeln und Technik, die ich da nicht unbedingt benötige*

Ich hab´s. Es ist ne Radical old school III traditional und ne Schimanski Baitrunner 6000D geworden. Allein schon optisch ne coole Kombi.....

Danke allen Anglern für die Hilfe.


----------

